# Fisher trip spring installation no compressor or special tools!



## klc lawn (Feb 22, 2012)

After pondering for a couple weeks and searching the net on the best way to re-install my trip springs on my Fisher plow after I removed and repainted the plow I came up with this easy method that requires no special tools. I can't believe I couldn't find anyone else that had this idea. I hope it helps someone out. I made a video on youtube. Please if you like it or if it is helpful like the video or subscribe, I plan on move tips and tricks in the future of all types.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nicely made and very simple.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You do realize the tool is like $30 and does not tear the paint off the spring? Plus where is the top plate that should be on the spring? But guess if you are in a pinch or have no money it is a good trick to know.


----------



## klc lawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I couldn't find the correct tool online and my closest fisher dealer is well over an hour away.... I will take my method any day.... there are no top plates on the older MM1 plows. And the chipped paint is an easy touch up.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice trick to know in a pinch. Next time try a strap wrench to keep from scratching so much paint off. Don't know if it would work that was just my .02


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

The only thing that would concern me would be the pipewrench marks on the spring. I know if you use a pipewrench on a Mopar torsion bar and leave marks it'll split the bar right down the line.


----------



## joshnnh (Dec 12, 2014)

i thought it was pretty good thinking. i'll keep this in mind. my buddy put mine in by hand last year.


----------

